# How do I remove and preserve a section of drywall?



## gschwoyer (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi all. This is my first post here and I need some help. I'm working on a decent size residential repaint job and I need to remove and preserve a section of drywall. The people who own the house that I'm working on have a section of wall (approx 18" x 24" if my memory serves me right) that has a drawing on it made by their son who was killed in a car accident. I told them that I will do my best to remove this section and replace it before I repaint the room. What is the best way to remove this section intact so that they can save this drawing by their late son? I'd really like to save this for these people because I know how much it means to them. Any help and input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I think I would make a frame and make 2 rabbets, one on the inside to hold the piece of drywall and one on the outside to catch the existing wall. Cut out the section containing the drawing with a rotozip and a template. Make your frame like any old frame with a rabbet to hold the drywall. Secure in place with silicone. The outside edge would also get rabbeted the same depth as the drywall and would fit back in the hole you cut out, with a little trimming. The frame could be painted the same color as the wall, or a nice figured wood to really show it off.
I would go the extra mile to make this nice. Hire out the woodwork if you don't feel confident with that.
Good luck!


----------



## gschwoyer (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm more concerned about removing the section from the wall without breaking it where it's screwed to the studs.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Your going to need to find the screws and back them out. Or if you can get behind by removing a section next to this one you might cut them in back with a sawsall. If you get all the screws or nails out and cut around the perimeter with a knife to break the paint seal the panel should come right off in tact. If it was also glued to the studs you will have to cut the glue seal. Lets hope there is no glue. If you back out the screws or nails you will also need to touch up the holes when replacing. Good luck, take it slow and and this special work will be appreciated I'm sure.
I like the framed idea posted by Robie. It will make it even more special and something that can be taken with the family when and if they move. I would add a light coat of clear laq over the drawing to help preserve it. Spray cans would do. Light coats. Matching the sheen. Flat, satin or high gloss.


----------



## gschwoyer (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the help. It ended up being a toal of 4 sections being removed, 1 large one and 3 smaller ones. It took a little bit of patience and time but the customer is tickled pink!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have pulled studs out of walls leaving the drywall intact on the face side. It takes a slow pressure pulling pressure. I have used the same method to pull mirrors from bathroom walls.


----------

